# Thunderbird Racing's Breeding Loft



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I got started on a new 8x12 breeding loft yesterday, here are a couple pics of the progress over the last couple days. Yesterday seemed to be the most productive day. I seemed to spent most of today figuring angles for the roof, and turning the back wall around so the studs lined up with the front wall. 

yesterday's progress.


















I was interrupted in the middle of picture session to talk with another flyer...
sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome. Keep updates coming.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks like this will be a very nice loft. Great job. 

On a side note.... Thunderbirds. I was going to name my loft Thunderbird Loft, until I looked around and found that someone else already has it. We live near an Air Force Base and for a while the Air Force Thunderbirds were stationed there. My Son is is fascinated by them. He would have be drive by so he could see there jets all the time. He got to meet some of the pilots one day. 

Great name!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

can't wait to see more pic's looks good so far


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I made pretty good progress today. There is still a ton of work, but I think this coming week there will be poop pics...


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

wow nice! keep up the good work


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

way to go looking good for sure


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Whats the cut out next to the door for ?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

swagg said:


> Whats the cut out next to the door for ?


I was given a tall skinny window after the framing started, since there was only one like it, I figured I would put it in the south side with the door, so I could look in before opening the door. I have since then bought a exterior screen door with a window. I guess the more light the better.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> I was given a tall skinny window after the framing started, since there was only one like it, I figured I would put it in the south side with the door, so I could look in before opening the door. I have since then bought a exterior screen door with a window. I guess the more light the better.


Your right about the light.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought that might be it. But then I also though yo might have come up with something so clever it was a secret till it was done


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow- you are making short work of it. The deer must be helping out. They aren't that tame around here. But, I think they may need hardhats, just in case OSHA drops by.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Great work Craig!!! It is looking great! It sure wil make your life easier


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

hey thanks for the compliments everyone.



SouthTown Racers said:


> It sure will make your life easier


this is the part I am so amped about!.... l



Thunderbird Racing said:


> so I could look in before opening the door.:


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

*Picture Update.*

I am slowly but surely making progress. Yesterday I spent all day on the fascia boards, drip edge and shingles w/vents. Today I got the windows, doors, ceiling and a good start on the dividing wall. Here are a few pics, of progress.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking good. Really nice work.....


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW i like it


----------



## c.rhea (Apr 27, 2009)

Moving along pretty quick. Looks good.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks for the compliments everyone, I just realized the loft manager was in one of the pics, pointing at a skydiver...
they make around 6-8 jump per day.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

how old is she? my little one is 4 and she does the same thing, tells us " no no put it there", " i want ALOT of pigeons." " black & white, brown & white, grey & white" so far we are almost done our flight and we get our first few YB's in 2 weeks, still looking for her red & white and the certain black & white that she wants ( pieds ) we are getting grizzles, blue bar pieds, check pieds and an ash red tiger grizzle so far, all homers.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice job!! I wish I had that one..........


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow your moving fast I've been working on mine for over a year lol


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the net cieling wish I had thought of it but real good job. Are you doing dowels up to the ceiling in on that short wall


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks for the compliments everyone.

my girl is 4 also, and thinks she is the master carpenter now. She built the new loft you know.

Nomad-No I'm not doweling anything in this one yet. I have 1/2" hard wire, from a makeshift loft, I'll be using. The netting is the surrounding net from the trampoline, they wind destroyed the rails so I used the net for this loft.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

i really like the window next to the door. The more light the better


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

here are a couple inside pics. I put the hens in their section, but changed my mind about which section was gonna be his and hers.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

nice looking group you got there


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I will also say nice birds ... lol I want more ha ha


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> thanks for the compliments everyone.
> 
> *my girl is 4 also, and thinks she is the master carpenter now. She built the new loft you know.*
> 
> Nomad-No I'm not doweling anything in this one yet. I have 1/2" hard wire, from a makeshift loft, I'll be using. The netting is the surrounding net from the trampoline, they wind destroyed the rails so I used the net for this loft.


Nice loft and thanks for the guided tour  
It's great to see your little girl helping you! I use to help my father build things when I was little, and my ex-husband also. I don't have any building experience, but just helping and watching has taught me how to build my own lofts and cages .....and they haven't come out too bad 
And tell her she did a GREAT job!


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice loft, mine is similiar, i will post pics later.. just wanted to ask will you cover the osb or just paint it?? 

Thanks


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

TylerBro said:


> I will also say nice birds ... lol I want more ha ha


patients grasshopper, after race season, I'll send you some more


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Nice loft and thanks for the guided tour
> It's great to see your little girl helping you! I use to help my father build things when I was little, and my ex-husband also. I don't have any building experience, but just helping and watching has taught me how to build my own lofts and cages .....and they haven't come out too bad
> And tell her she did a GREAT job!


OH she does a great job, heck she almost knows what every tool is and "why?" we need it...


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

blkramhemi said:


> Nice loft, mine is similiar, i will post pics later.. just wanted to ask will you cover the osb or just paint it??
> 
> Thanks


I'll cover it with vinyl siding soon.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice looking loft for sure, keep up the good work..


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice. Is it safe to say that you have some construction in your background? And what color siding are you going with?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

swagg said:


> Very nice. Is it safe to say that you have some construction in your background? And what color siding are you going with?


no stick construction, I used to build steel buildings and have a lot of welding exp. and I dabble with gunsmithing, so I know about attention to detail.

the siding will be a light tan. I bought a whole 2000 sq ft house worth, from the lady up the street for $65 is is a little faded, but hey it is almost the same color as my house and was cheap. Here is the YB loft that ProPigeon dubbed "The Battle Box" it has the same siding. I have made some changes for ventilation and I'm getting ready to change the roof to match the new loft, probably wait until after YB's season though.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

That siding adds to the looks for sure, cant wait to see it on the new loft!


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice!!! i knew i should have used the sidng i had, *#$#%#$!!!! Looks good though Is that the same loft from the bottom??? what are your measurements??? mine is 16 x 8...


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks, they YB loft is 6x8, the breeding loft is 8x12.



blkramhemi said:


> Is that the same loft from the bottom???


I don't know what you mean...sorry


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

The siding really makes the difference. I'll have to be on the lookout for a deal like you got.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

NayNay said:


> The siding really makes the difference. I'll have to be on the lookout for a deal like you got.


For sure the siding made a big difference. The loft was given to me. So I took it down and brought it home. Then rebuilt it, I made a few changes as I reconstructed it. When it was finished it was the same color on three sides as the door trim, an had OSB on the front next to the door. It was an eye sore to say the least. The Siding made the wife and neighbors very happy. I still need to paint the door, but I was told by the guy at Home Depot, I could order a door to match the other loft to any size I wanted. So I will do that some time in the near future.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

i was refering to the breeding loft, i knew the yb loft looked a bit smaller... thanks...


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

blkramhemi said:


> i was refering to the breeding loft, i knew the yb loft looked a bit smaller... thanks...


Oh sorry, Yes the loft on my blog is the same as in the build thread, but not the same as where the pics of the birds, on my blog, were taken. if that makes sense.


----------

